# Problem mit einbinden



## kurve (1. Nov 2007)

Hi alle zusammen,
habe ein kleines Problem damit ein Script einzubinden. Hatte bisher nie ein Problem damit.
Hab immer funktoniert. Also hier mal den Code:


```
function edit(mode){
switch(mode){
   case "b":
        txt = prompt("Bitte gib den fetten Text ein","");
        document.form1.text.value += "[b]"+txt+"[/b]";
        document.form1.text.focus();
        break;
     case "i":
        txt = prompt("Bitte gib den kursiven Text ein","");
        document.form1.text.value += "[i]"+txt+"[/i]";
         document.form1.text.focus();
        break;
		case "u":
        txt = prompt("Bitte gib den unterstrichenen Text ein","");
        document.form1.text.value += "[u]"+txt+"[/u]";
         document.form1.text.focus();
        break;
		break;
		case "black":
        txt = prompt("Bitte gib den schwarzen Text ein","");
        document.form1.text.value += "[black]"+txt+"[/black]";
         document.form1.text.focus();
        break;
   }
}

							function set(Smilie)
{
	document.form1.text.value+=Smilie+" ";
	document.form1.text.focus();
	}
```

Habe diesen Code auf der index.php eingebunden. Aber wenn ich nun javascript:set('​'); mache, dann fügt er es nicht ein. Versteh es nicht. hat vorher immer geklappt.

Hier mal die Seite: http://www.yourvw.de/index.php?gh=gbadd
Das Formular heisst "form1" und die area heisst "text"... daran liegt es nicht...

wäre mit ein bisschen hilfe sehr zufrieden


----------



## Wildcard (1. Nov 2007)

Javascript hat nichts mit Java zu tun. Du bist im falschen Forum.
*Verschieb*


----------



## kurve (1. Nov 2007)

okay, danke... sorry dafür!


----------

